# Share your insufficiently specific automated music recommendations



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

You know what I'm talking about. 
Do only classical fans have this problem?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know if this is unspecific so much as unexplained.

_You listened to Orion Strong Quarter this week. Want to try Eubie Blake?_


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> You know what I'm talking about.


Hmm, this may sound almost trollish, but I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Where would one see things like this?


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, for example, maybe on Pandora or last.fm when you indicate that you like Mozart and they decide to play someone like Kaija Saariaho?
(I like both Mozart and Saariaho btw. Don't flame me. That's just an example.)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> Well, for example, maybe on Pandora or last.fm when you indicate that you like Mozart and they decide to play someone like Kaija Saariaho?
> (I like both Mozart and Saariaho btw. Don't flame me. That's just an example.)


Ah, well, erm, I have no idea what Pandora or last.fm are either. I guess I am not too clued up on the latest technology...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh well in that case, you don't have this problem. Human sources of recommendations are much more reliable anyway.


----------

